# Safety notice I just received at work.



## Hunter (Sep 20, 2002)

It nice to know that in our bimmers the battery jumper posts are not located near the battery, but if you are helping someone else out, be careful.

___________________________________________________


TECHNICIAN INJURED IN BATTERY EXPLOSION!
Recently, a Mid-Atlantic Service Technician was injured while attempting to jump-start a company vehicle. During the jump-start process (using the charged battery of a second company vehicle), the dead battery exploded. The explosion occurred as the last jumper cable connection was being made to the Negative Terminal of the dead battery. As a result of the explosion, battery acid splashed onto the employee’s face, requiring the employee to receive medical treatment. Fortunately, after treatment the employee was able to return to work. 

Remember!
When attempting to jump-start a dead battery, it is important to avoid creating a spark near the battery. The accumulation of gases from battery acid could pose an explosion hazard. The method and sequence of connecting the jumper cables is extremely important. The decal inserted below outlines significant items to be checked to ensure the battery jump-start process is completed safely and successfully. It also indicates the correct sequence for connecting and disconnecting jumper cables when using a second vehicle. When using a portable battery pack, the manufacturer’s connection instructions must be followed for the specific type of battery pack being used. (See page 2 of this alert for an extract of one manufacturer’s instructions, warning statement & First Aid Instructions.)







Jumper Cable Connect/Disconnect Sequence

Connecting:
1.	Connect one end of the Positive Cable to the Positive Terminal of the Dead Battery
2.	Connect the other end of the Positive Cable to the Positive Terminal of the Good Battery.
3.	Connect one end of the Negative Cable to the Negative Terminal of the Good Battery.
4.	Finally, connect the other end of the Negative Cable to the Engine Block of the vehicle with the Dead Battery (or to the remote grounding stud of the vehicle if provided). 

Disconnecting: 
Disconnect the cables in reverse order of Connection.

Prepared by – Coverage: All Outside Craft Employees
Bill Davis & The Mid-Atlantic Safety Committee Mid Atlantic Region
November 14, 2002



Typical Battery Pack Instructions

The following information has been extracted from the User Instructions, Warning Statement, and First Aid Instructions, attached to the front of one manufacturer’s battery pack.

Instructions:
1.	Wear safety Glasses or goggles – See owners manual for specific jump starting instructions
2.	Turn off vehicle ignition and all accessories (e.g. radios and cell phones), set emergency brake and place transmission in park or neutral. Do not smoke, use matches, or cigarette lighter.
3.	Make sure area is well ventilated. If the battery is in a boat, follow boat manufacturer’s instructions for purging engine compartment or bilge.
4.	Remove the Red (positive +) clamp from its’ holster and connect it to the Positive Terminal of the battery to be boosted, or to the remote positive terminal if your vehicle has one.
5.	Next remove the Black (Negative -) clamp from its’ holster and connect it to a non-moving metal part of the vehicle as far away from the battery as possible. Do not attach the Black clamp to the battery to be boosted or to fuel lines. Make sure cables are clear of belts and fans. Note: If the vehicle fails to crank disconnect the jumper cables in reverse order that they were connected. Clean the contact area well and then reconnect as instructed in paragraphs #4 and #5 above.
6.	Once the vehicle is started and running disconnect the Black clamp first and return it to its’ holster. Then disconnect the Red clamp and return it to its’ holster.

WARNING:
POSSIBLE EXPLOSION HAZARD. CONTACT WITH BATTERY ACID MAY CAUSE BURNS AND BLINDNESS. KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDEREN. LEAD ACID BATTERIES RELEASE EXPLOSIVE GASES DURING NORMAL OPERATION, CHARGING, AND JUMP-STARTING. CAREFULLY READ OWNER’S MANUAL BEFORE USE AND FOLLOW ALL INSTRUCTIONS. ALWAYS SHIELD EYES DURING USE. NEVER TOUCH CLAMPS TOGETHER AS SPARKS MAY OCCUR. ALWAYS STORE CLAMPS IN THEIR HOLSTER.

FIRST AID:
For skin contact with liquid from a battery rinse thoroughly with water then wash with soap and water. Get medical attention if redness or pain develops.
For eye contact, immediately flush the eyes with water for at least 15 minutes. After flushing, get medical attention immediately.


----------

